# Idiot me



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeaterday, parking sensor failed to sound the traffic sign that was in blinding spot..
Results:

















Heading to insurance company to get some papers to order new parts..
Idiot me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry to see that. Good luck with the repairs.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Ahhhhh nooooo, sorry to hear this. Hope you get it fixed and looking new again soon.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

^^^^^ +1

Not the thing you want to happen on such a new car.

If the sensor is suspect,I'd get it checked out and if it is at fault you may be able to negotiate some kind of support from the dealer,rather than going through the insurance with all that entails.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Ouch... Even more so as its directly on the sensor and it looks depressed so may have broken the clips which may need a bumper skin.

Might be worth taping up the rear light short term to prevent any water damage to the wiring.

Defiantly worth asking audi their opinion.... No doubt they will just refer back to the manual and say it says even with the sensors to observe behind you.

Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Does the car beep when you put in into reverse? That would certainly indicate if audible warning not working.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I had an altercation with a bollard once which was between the sensors but I can't understand how your's happened. Mind you it is easy to ignore the sensor's beep when you are under pressure / in a hurry.
Get someone to walk behind that sensor while its in reverse and see if its working, although the bump may have damaged it. :?


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

I can feel your pain! 
Hope the repair and the insurance will go quick and smooth! Good luck!

There was one report of a front-sensor problem on the German Audi forum:
An owner had problems with an unexpectedly beeping front sensor (caused by the license plate holder bolts = solved)
Original link Translation


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Well, the car beeped once for reverse , but then it failed to beep further more.. Ill look up further with audi. Insurance company told me that they issued request for plastic job on bumper due to tha fact that its not broken, but only scratched.. New sensor and tail light plastic are ordered.
Funny thing is that i have full insurance that audi gave me for free, that was the deal, so i dont give a #### about whose fault is it.. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice deal!! Hope it's fixed very soon! 8)


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

But at the end, feeling i had yesterday was awful.. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Markolaynee said:


> so i dont give a woopsie


...

That it's 40 below got a heater in my truck 'cause I'm off to the rodeo...  :lol:


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Had the same experience (twice!) with my own Markolaynee, both times hit and runs while she was parked. The first one pi$$ed me off no end! But after seeing the repair job on it, the second one didn't bother me as much and it was repaired equally flawlessly. The rear bumper probably looks the best part of the car now!

It's a horrible feeling but all will be well chap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for comforting me mate. I went to the service today and they told me they ordered a new bumper and a new taillight. So I hope it will be as good as new..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Hope you get it sorted soon mate... :wink:


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Any update Marko? Did the parts arrive yet at least?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

I dropped off my car yesterday at official service as The parts arrived. So they are replacing the whole bumper ,the bumper carrier and the taillight.. They said it will be finishes until Friday, but i doubt.. We'll see 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

I'd be pretty confident in that sort of turnaround. It's takes 15 minutes to strip the lights and bumper off this yoke. You'll have her pristine again for the weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

It's good to hear that their isn't a long back order/one at all on the parts for the MK3's.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Bumper will come through in primer. It's all about the paint prep and finish which will be the test. Remember, paint on plastic is always slightly off compared to metal.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> Bumper will come through in primer. It's all about the paint prep and finish which will be the test. Remember, paint on plastic is always slightly off compared to metal.


The respray won't be any more 'off' in terms of metal v plastic paint than the original job. If they get the original colour right to begin with, the colour difference will be almost certainly imperceivable. Having had my own bumper resprayed twice now, I couldn't tell it was ever done. There's enough angular variation in the panels that the reflections are different enough to mask any shade difference.

The only thing I've noticed is that the resprayed lacquer was 'smoother' than the original. Much less of that dimpled effect. Makes it look a touch glossier than the rest of the car but only I can see it.

Don't worry Marko!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Btw, my business is vehicle repair :wink:


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you all for concern.. They called me today and told me that yesterday, insurance company came to official audi service and trid to STOP PUTTING ORIGINAL BUMPER ON!?!?!? Omfg.. They (insurance company reps ) said that it could be fixed with plastic work and that there is no need for a new one.. Service replied with denying and saying that they wont do plastic job on a 4 months old car , and that they refuse to do further works insurance reps require..insurance then agreed finally .. This was problem because i got full insurance for free for 5 years.. My car will be finished in tuesday and i required official order confirmation with part number for bumper in order just to be sure they put the new one and didnt fix the old one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

So you can smash the car up as much as you like for 5 years, and it costs you nothing??


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Are you gonna keep the rear light?!


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Manutt how do you mean? They are onoy changing the housing plastic.. Electronics and leds are fine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

That's unusually cheap (I presume!) and efficient for an Audi repair. I wouldn't have been at all surprised if they'd have insisted on swapping out the whole light unit when the insurance was paying for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Ah really? Idk, tomorrow im picking up my car and ill see what they have replaced 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Really?! I thought you had to change the entire light! Good for you! Otherwise 400€ at least


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

How did you get insurance for 5 years?
Are you from the UK?


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

paulw12 said:


> So you can smash the car up as much as you like for 5 years, and it costs you nothing??


Any accidents will have to be reported for the last 3 or 5 years (dependant on insurance company) when he takes out his own insurance, so he can't go too mad! :lol:


----------

